# Kaufberatung DVB-T stick ...



## gettohomie (20. Mai 2010)

Hi

 ich suche einen DVB-T USB stick er sollte auch das normale Fernsehkabel unterstützen

Rechner:
Intel core2duo E6750OC 2x3,6Ghz
4GB MX-2 corsair

und
Notebook:

AMD Atlhon Mobile 2x 2,20Ghz
Ati Readon Mobile 4750serie

Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine

MFG


----------



## GxGamer (20. Mai 2010)

Was ist denn das "normale Fernsehkabel"?
Also die meisten Sticks haben einen normalen runden Eingang, an denen man normale Antennen anschliessen kann.
Also ich würde dir den von Technaxx empfehlen, der ist günstig und tut was er soll und die kleine beigelegte Stabantenne hat auch bei mir in der Wohnung recht guten Empfang.

Meinste sowas?:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ALTERNATE - ENTERTAINMENT - Empfangstechnik - TV-Karten - Terrestrisch (DVB-T) - Technaxx DVB-S4 DVB-T Stick


----------



## gettohomie (20. Mai 2010)

genau danke, wieviel kostet der ?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2010)

guck mal der Link unter dem Bild


----------



## gettohomie (20. Mai 2010)

oh shit sry 

Danke Herbboy 

Echt nur 18€ ?? , das kauf ich doch sofort 
Schade das es keine Dankefunktion im Forum gibt


----------

